# tunnel or no tunnel skiff



## SeanSFA (Oct 7, 2009)

Im looking at buying my first skiff and plan on fishing from sabine to corpus. Poc/CC being the main focus. any advice would be greatly appreciate.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I have fished both. Each have their advantages. Tunnel boats tend to cost more and you give up some performance. If you are looking for a poling skiff, how well it tracks and draft is more important. If you are looking to run shallow tunnel is ussual
If I was to rate a boats capability I would ,look for polling first, then draft , then ride(dry and smooth), finnally shallow running(tunnel). 

As stated in several other threads all boats are a compromize. If you are going to pole get one that poles well, if you are going to run across big bays get one that runs smooth and dry. If you get out and wade, a shallow running boat my be the best choice. 
Bottom line get a boat that fits your style of fishing. A tunnel never hurts but may not help enough to cover the extra cost.

P.S. Don't be too upset if your first boat isn't perfect. It usually takes two or three boats before you get what you really want. But don't let that stop you, get a boat and start fishing and you will learn what you really want in a boat. Then trade up until you get what you really want.


----------



## TxRedman (Oct 22, 2013)

I had a Mitzi with no tunnel for a few years fishing out of Rockport Aransas Pass area. If I went back into a skiff in that area it would no doubt be with a tunnel. I agree it needs to pole well but if it runs shallow you can stay in more protected waters and ride will matter a little less. Expect to get wet if itâ€™s windy. The other thing about the tunnel is itâ€™ll get you out of more situations on the flats than a non tunnel without damaging the grass beds or
Your prop on shell. Itâ€™s not a catch all but it certainly helps. My 2 cents 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Having fished in the LLM for a few years now in my non-tunnel skiff, I think I would have to agree w/ TxRedman. A tunnel boat should perform on plane better than a boat like mine, since it should slide less in turns. As far as poling goes, I'm betting a tunnel would track at least as well as a typical non-tunnel. "Ease of poling" is a function of weight distribution, more than anything else. A boat that rides level in the water, with everyone in their fishing/poling positions, will be the easiest to pole. Incidentally, this is why I am trying to keep my 2-stroke as long as possible. Keeping an extra 80-100 lbs. (of a 4-stroke) off the stern, really helps, especially when I am alone. I don't think they make them anymore, but maybe you can find a used 17 ft. Maverick HPXT. I've seen one down here and it got me to drooling just a bit.


If you do decide on a non-tunnel hull, I strongly recommend trim tabs.....because they will help keep the bow down during your hole shot.


----------



## SeanSFA (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Yall--I am buying a 2014 MPXT. I can't wait to get out on the water and learn


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Tunnel


----------



## Lamarr Scott (Oct 6, 2015)

*Tunnel or no Tunnel*

Tunnel will help you get out of shallow water, but a Vented tunnel will run better than a non vented. 
Other thought, will you fish by yourself or always with a friend or even 2 friends?


----------



## SeanSFA (Oct 7, 2009)

I bought a 2013 HPXT


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

good info


----------



## NLW352 (Dec 19, 2019)

Couldn't agree more, I've run an HPXT in Florida for 6 years and it's been outstanding for accessing skinny water quietly. But the more I target tarpon, the more my fishing style and wants change, so I picked up and 18HPX and looking to sell the HPXT



Popperdave said:


> I have fished both. Each have their advantages. Tunnel boats tend to cost more and you give up some performance. If you are looking for a poling skiff, how well it tracks and draft is more important. If you are looking to run shallow tunnel is ussual
> If I was to rate a boats capability I would ,look for polling first, then draft , then ride(dry and smooth), finnally shallow running(tunnel).
> 
> As stated in several other threads all boats are a compromize. If you are going to pole get one that poles well, if you are going to run across big bays get one that runs smooth and dry. If you get out and wade, a shallow running boat my be the best choice.
> ...


----------

